# I am getting spam from my email



## goelvivek (Dec 28, 2008)

I am getting spam from my email address. When I click on show detail I get Message Send From gmail and and in account name their is my email address from which it was send. I have changed my password two times how can I stop it.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 28, 2008)

strange.. post a screenshot....

also try changing the security question..


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 28, 2008)

It's called spoofing an address and it happens all the time.  The spam isn't really from your own account. If you were to read the message headers, you would see that the originating address is most likely from somewhere outside India (Russia, China or even Nigeria perhaps). Unfortunately, web based mail like Yahoo, Gmail and Hotmail do not make it easy to view the entire header.

THIS web page provides a better explanation.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 28, 2008)

no need to worry just delete them


----------



## goelvivek (Dec 29, 2008)

It is the screen shot of the email I am getting. Where yellow color have my email 
if you can't see uploaded image you can see it at *picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Wbf8SrzefdBaOQYSvdWAFg?feat=directlink


----------



## krates (Dec 29, 2008)

i think you must be knowing everyone can send mails by your mail ....... by making a small mailer script using php ................. don't worry about it...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2008)

what's the address? its most likely what gforce23 says it is...


----------



## goelvivek (Dec 29, 2008)

It is from 
 Fry-Hammond-Barr Inc


----------



## mrintech (Dec 29, 2008)

Why are you taking Panic. It's just spoofing. Me too get many e-mails featuring Viagra and all adult products. And in from address my address is written

The only thing is that don't go to the sites using the links in that spoof e-mail


----------



## Ishan (Dec 31, 2008)

They are sent by using telnet or smtp.... I dont know the steps exactly... But through that one can send mails to any one using any email address... And that to directly in inbox... But if IIS is not properly configured of the sender it comes as spam... This is possible because smtp does not checks the format of the sender email id... It takes is as string.... So you can receive mails through that from the addresses which dont even exists you can learn it to... Just google it... It happened with me few time back.. When i was not knowing all this... You can check my posts for that


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like you may have accidently registered to a culprit  website. Or your frind or stranger is playing pranks with you using *ahem* site.


----------



## jrkraj (Jan 1, 2009)

It wasn't actually sent from you. It's called spoofing and it tricks a lot of people. Look at the extended header of the email and you will usually see your real sender. To be honest, any email service out there has the power to change the FROM address with a lil knowledge.

There are some great tips and advice located here:
*www.cert.org/tech_tips/email_spoofing.html   
on how to deal with spoofed email.


----------

